

Ask HN: What do you think of your new Apple Watch? - andkon

I&#x27;m sure some of us are getting them in (mine&#x27;s out for delivery!), and I&#x27;m curious what your first impressions are. What does it do that you like, what doesn&#x27;t it do that you hoped it would, and what would you build for it if you could?
======
lsiunsuex
Must have refreshed the UPS tracking page every 5 minutes now for the last
couple hours, looking for the "delivered" status change, even though I know
i'll get a sms as soon as it's dropped off, and i know my driver consistently
comes around 5-6pm because my wife does all her shopping online and almost
everything comes via UPS.

The boss even told me to go home and get it if it comes early so they all can
see it, haha.

~~~
AtmaScout
That is awesome that your boss enjoys tech like that.

------
andkon
An update - just got mine! So far I've mostly just been confused about how to
add apps, and about why none of them seem to have any data in 'em (Trello is
just blank).

I find chat/messaging pretty tough, which I get, but the Slack app seems to
find a good usecase: showing when you're mentioned. It's basically the Slack
notifications layer given app form.

Still super confused about how to get to glances easily.

Here are some ideas I've come up with, feel free to roll 'em:

    
    
      -pong with the dial.
      -skateboarding game which uses your wrist movements to do tricks
      -ALERTS - the shit you really need to see before anyone else does
      -Your Mood - could use the heartrate sensor + activity data to make something like a moodring.

